# Ryleys Run Makes Impression!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

My father just came by from being down at the park where he works four hours a day as a groundskeeper to keep himself busy. He said that a couple that walks their dog there everyday went to two different events on Saturday. She went to the event downtown called Paws For A Cause which was to benefit mental health. And there were no dogs allowed at that event. Her husband went to Ryleys Run. 
She told my dad this morning that everyone that went to Ryleys Run, went down to the Paws for a Cause after Ryleys Run and all they did was say what a wonderful event it was and could not stop talking about it and cannot wait until next year. If that is the feedback we are going to get, how can we not help but keep trying to get this all over the country. 
With California doing a magnificent job as well, and Albany doing their thing, we need to get the word out there to as many cities and states as possible.
My goal is every state. Everyone on here knows that Ryley stole my heart from the start and because of this wonderful dog, many dogs are going to be saved. Also, maybe one day because of something started for Ryley, there will be no need for rescues. How wonderful would it be if we could put an end to homelessness and abuse. Yes, its a dream but dreams do come true.
Just thought I would share that little piece of information because you all worked so hard and came from so far to help make this event something special. THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Donna...... Im sure once the word gets out what a wonderful job you did and the event with so nice , it will keep getting bigger and bigger every year


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

pfft - of course Ryley's Run was better (for many reasons!) how can they have an event with the words "paws" in the title and then not have dogs there?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like it was a great event. I agree how can they have paws in the name and no paws allowed. I agree there needs to be more Ryleys Run around the country and hope there will be one here in florida. If not then I will try to come up there for the next one. Thanks for everyone sharing their photos so we could see what a great time yall had.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear that others enjoyed the event as much as we all did.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That is great feedback! It really was a nice event! I even had people all dressed up for the graduation that was going on come over to pet Jester and ask about the event. Some even said..."I needed to come over and get my golden fix since ours is at home." Maybe they will be back next year with their own goldens!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is wonderful news. It sounds like everything was a huge success. Thanks for all you did Donna. You put 1000% into this event, and it clearly paid off! That is just awesome!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

_*Thank, YOU, Donna!*_ ​
This would never have happened without you and your generosity of not only time and effort, but wonderful raffle prizes. The work that goes into an event such is this is mind boggling. You, Sharon, Steve and all the wonderful volunteers are to be commended. I'm happy to be able to say I was part of it. I've learned a lot from you during the last year. Your guidance is priceless........


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I wish I knew about "Pause for a Cause".*

I might have gone to it and talked favoribly about "Ryley's Run" too.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Judi said:


> I might have gone to it and talked favoribly about "Ryley's Run" too.


Judi, Paws For A Cause was an event to raise awareness and funds for Mental Health. NO dogs were allowed to attend this event, so I dont know if it would have been fun for you and it ended at 3pm on Saturday. It would have been a rush job for you. People who ran in the event and some who walked, left right after to meet some people down there and that is how my dad received the information.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I wish I could be in more than one place at a time.*

GRREAT had their picnic yesterday which I didn't make.
Mental Health is important too!
Without good mental health, where would our Goldens be?
Now, I better go and clean up the backyard which I try to do daily.
To be continued!


----------

